# 300 Blackout



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone have one? Like it? Hate it? How loud is it with the subsonic loads?


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have one but I have a friend who does. He also has a silencer for it. When I shot it it sounded like a pellet gun.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I built one a coupes years ago and loved it, I sold it last year. I am getting started on a new one. Don't know about the subsonic load though, mien was not suppressed.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've shot a couple of them. Kind of fun with a can. They seem to be more of a novelty than something that I would use. I would be really careful when shooting one with a 5.56 in the neighborhood. a 300 Blackout will chamber in a 5.56. And you only get one shot with it.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Love mine*

Just built two, one for the uncle and one for me. These were built for wild boar hunts in GA this fall. So far I have about 100 rounds down the pipe and I am now a fan. Did not think I would be but the more I shoot it the more impressed I become. Mine is a 16" socom with a 12" quad and is shoot under 1 inch at 100 yards. Post more later.
Big


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Bigbr, would you feel comfortable using it on a mule deer hunt? What about for Antelope?


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

2litl2l8 said:


> Bigbr, would you feel comfortable using it on a mule deer hunt? What about for Antelope?


 With the 125 grain spire point I do not think that you would have any problems. I have seen a few Youtube vids on whitetail harvest and pig harvests and they all went down. If I had drawn a tag this year I would have taken the 300 blackout as my primary weapon.
Big


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Pics*

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]Ok here goes on the pics..
Big


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I would have no problem hunting deer or antelope with a 300BLK as long as I'm using a bullet actually designed for hunting, and not really exceeding maybe 200 yards.

I think it's a cool little round though. It's great on hogs. I've shot Barnes factory ammo out of mine and it performs awesome. I have a goal of testing it out on multiple coyotes this year.


----------



## Where All The Turkey At (Oct 7, 2019)

I just build one on an AR platform. I only have 5 round through it so far, but so far I love it. Was wondering if it was worth getting another Upper with a 18” barrel for Deer.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I built one on the AR plateform. Love it. Make sure you get a barrel with the PISTOL gas tube if you want to shoot sub sonic without a silencer or they may not cycle the gun if you have an AR. Its not that loud with super sonic IMO A little quieter than like a 30-30, sub sonic a lot more quiet .This is my 30-30 . You can use the same clips and lowers and bolt from the .223 ARs only the barrel is different which is cool. TOTFP


----------

